# What to do with Corydora's eggs?



## Greg (Feb 16, 2007)

My cousin has a Corydora (aka Cory) that started laying eggs. He doesn't know the specific name for the species of Cory. But the Cory is laying these *very* small eggs on the glass in different areas of the tank and not under some small or even a big rock. In the tank with the Cory and her mate are a pair of Kissing Fish, pair of Golden Gouramis, trio of Danios, and a single Blue Gourami. All fish are close to the same size....for now. So far...for now, none of the other tankmates have eaten any of the eggs but my cousin doesn't want to take any chances of that happening. So, my cousin wants advice on what to do. Try to take these tiny eggs out the tank now or wait till they hatch and then take them out? Cause regardless, we all know, fish can be greedy at times and will eat if they get hungry enough and can get it in there mouths. Your thoughts/ hints/ comments/ advice...:!:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

scrape them off with a razor blade, hatch them with an anti-fungal and an air-stone and raise the fry separately. When they hatch and get free-swimming, put in a big wad of jave moss and start with a small, live food like microworms.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks emc7, I thought taking them out was the best decision. Thing is, at the moment he doesnt have another holding tank to do so. So will any size tank/ bowl hold them? and do u mean raise the fry separately as I would do a Betta?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, raise them separately from the main tank, not individually, but you may need to separate into groups by size as they grow. Cory fry are very small, like betta fry. The need similar care, clean water and size-appropriate food. Plastic shoebox? Take them home with you and raise them like bettas. Temperature needs depend on species, you may have one that likes room temp, then you are golden in just about anything. In a densely planted community tank, a few fry may survive with no intervention, but from that stock list, I'd be surprised if the eggs last one night.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2007)

O ok, cool then. I know exactly how to help them out now. lol and surpisely, the other tankmates seem to not even notice the eggs, again like I said in the thread.....for right now, they havent notice them. Again, thanks, will try to keep ya posted on them.


----------

